# College football National Championship score.....



## garcia3441 (Jan 7, 2008)

LSU- 38
Ohio State- 24

Any questions???  


Geaux Tigers!!!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats Mike, but.... wake me up when it's the NFL 

College sports are so boring to me, bunch of amateurs who can barely play. Every time I am forced to watch a college game, the play is just so sloppy, undisciplined and inconsistent. People always get riled up over 'upsets', as if a bunch of kids (99% of which won't be moving on to the pros) can be relied on for consistent play. 

I understand if you're in the South there's nothing else to watch, but personally, zzzz


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow Nick you nothing about gear or sports. 

College football > NFL. 

The NFL is ok but college has tradition and cool rivalaries. Plus you get to see a lot more oddball offenses and defenses. Plus the stands are packed with college girls. 

As to the game, this year was way more frustrating than last year. Last year OSU just got whipped. This year stupid penalties killed us. 

Oh well we were picked 3rd or 4th in our conference and made it to the BCS title game. Not bad for a team with only 5 seniors.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2008)

I just prefer to watch quality football, not sloppy newbie ball. I guess if I had to watch the Bengals or whatever I'd opt for Ohio State too, but luckily here in BOSTON: THE LAND OF CHAMPIONS, I don't have to make such a choice


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Nick, Lord of Inflammatory Rhetoric.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Nick, Lord of Inflammatory Rhetoric.



Sorry Bob, there's always next year, when there'll _still_ be no playoff system and an undeserving team will get thrown into the championship game on reputation alone. Hell of a sport  

It's also ridiculous LSU got to play a home game in the finals. I understand shit gets planned way ahead of time, but that's just blatently unfair.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

I actually agree with you, Nick. 

It's just your way of SAYING things. Very antagonistic.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2008)

It's supposed to be antagonistic in this case. That's what people do when they talk about sports, it's shit talking, light-hearted but sarcastic, etc. At least that's what I think is fun to do. I can have sensible respectful sports dialogue as well, but this seemed more appropriate


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm, well, in that case, FUCK YOU!

College Football, FTW, and take your NFL and cheating ass Patriots and stick them where the sun don't shine.




I think that was pretty antagonistic, eh?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2008)

No, you have _much _to work on my friend. That's way too overt and direct. You have to be a subtle asshole, not blatently malevolent.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

I guess I'll stick with Pro Wrestling.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2008)

I wonder what Mr. Fuji is up to these days. He ruled.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats, LSU. College football will always be fucked up without a playoff system. 

8 months of boredom to come.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 8, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I wonder what Mr. Fuji is up to these days. He ruled.



He also works as a ticket taker and usher at a Regal Cinema movie theater in Knoxville.


Harry Fujiwara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2008)

What? That's not right. He should have his own island somewhere training ninjas or something.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 8, 2008)

Watching NFL is like watching a bunch of machines.

College ball is infinitely more fun.


----------



## Leon (Jan 8, 2008)

ha! eat it, OSU fans!


----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 9, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Wow Nick you nothing about gear or sports.
> 
> College football > NFL.
> 
> ...





Hopefully we will be going back to the big dance next year to once again get that championship!

GO BUCS!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 9, 2008)

courtney2018 said:


> Hopefully we will be going back to the big dance next year to once again get that championship!
> 
> GO BUCS!



You play guitar, dig metal and you're an OSU fan? Oh my goodness gracious. 



I think we'll do ok next year. The road game at USC will determine a lot though.


----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 9, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> You play guitar, dig metal and you're an OSU fan? Oh my goodness gracious.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll do ok next year. The road game at USC will determine a lot though.




Not just a fan. I went there for a short bit. 

I actually have confidence in my Bucks until we get to Michigan. It's been too many years now with a perfect season and some mid-ranked Wolverines team comes in and wins.

We'll have more experience on the team next year though. Should be a good year.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 9, 2008)

Watch out you two!  Penn State will finally be rid of Morelli. We might even get closer to beating you next year!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 9, 2008)

courtney2018 said:


> Not just a fan. I went there for a short bit.
> 
> I actually have confidence in my Bucks until we get to Michigan. It's been too many years now with a perfect season and some mid-ranked Wolverines team comes in and wins.
> 
> We'll have more experience on the team next year though. Should be a good year.



You lack confidence in OSU when we play that school up north? HA! We've beaten them four straight years. In Tressel we trust. Obviously you still got the Coopers from back when John Cooper used to choke every year and make Buckeye fans lives totally miserable.


----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 9, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Obviously you still got the Coopers from back when John Cooper used to choke every year and make Buckeye fans lives totally miserable.




Quilty as charged!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 9, 2008)

It took me a while to kick the Coopers but I'm all better now.


----------

